# Hip score advice - German Shepherd



## Sobaka (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi,

We are looking for a German Shepherd puppy - from a breeder - but note on one that the hip score for the mother is 23 and father is 11. We have read that the lower the better, but is there an upper figure that would suggest that there is likely to be problems for the fully grown puppy? We would be grateful for any advice anyone may be able to offer - i.e is 23 too high a number? We have no intention of showing the dog, we would just love an intelligent, fit and healthy family pet. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

If it were me I would be looking for lower, however it is within the realms of what the kennel club find acceptable. The pups hips may be fine, but I look for a combined parents score of 20 or less.


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

yes i would agree a lower score would be better


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

the lower the better
go for under 10 or less


----------



## Moosesmummy (Nov 20, 2007)

THE HIP DYSPLASIA SCHEME

Also look further back at the descendants as this gives a good indication if there is a trend of high scores or maybe an environmental factor.


----------



## Sobaka (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for the sound advice - we will keep looking!


----------

